

Lenin statue toppled in Ukraine protest - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/08/world/europe/ukraine-protests/

======
ekianjo
I was actually surprised that there were still statues of Lenin around after
the fall of the Soviet block.

~~~
adamnemecek
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Lenin,_Seattle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Lenin,_Seattle)
:-)

~~~
ekianjo
Lenin in the US :) That's like a Trojan Horse! Thanks for the link!

~~~
wrongc0ntinent
Here's a good one:
[http://pic199.zizaike.com/824/862824.jpg](http://pic199.zizaike.com/824/862824.jpg)

------
zaporozhets
scarily similar to the toppling of Saddam's statue in Baghdad. video here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAhfS9R1Kvg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAhfS9R1Kvg)

